# Smartphone apps - needed or not



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 4, 2020)

During my career, Lasting from the time I was 18 to the ripe old age of 64 was one of immediate action.  I worked in a field that was centered around reactionary response.  The only thing that I could ever keep track of was my personal budget.  Nothing was ever planned out, my wage fluctuated every 2 weeks, overtime was part of my pay structure and flexed depending on the circumstances I encountered.  I remember back in the 70's and 80's, the Franklin day planners everyone seemed to carry around, much like a personal bible.  I was given several over the decade, none was ever put to use.  I left any personal planning up to my wife, birthdays, appointments,,,etc.  I had other fish to fry.  I recently discovered that you can download and install an app that tells you when it's time to wash your hands and monitors the washing time so that you get at least 20 seconds of scrubbing.  I think that if you need motivational reminders to wash your hands then you have bigger problems.


----------



## deesierra (Sep 4, 2020)

Oh good grief, seriously? Yet another entity jumping on the COVID bandwagon for profit.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 5, 2020)

There's another app telling you when to get a life.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 10, 2020)

This app probably came about due to COVID.  I don't need an app to tell me when to wash my hands, I wash them about 100 times a day (literally).


----------

